# Festool



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

OK I am looking to step up and bite the bullet. Have some extra tool money. I want to buy a Festool miter saw and a vac to go with it. Where should I buy it to get the best price if there is such a thing??? I am figuring they are priced at one price and that is it but please prove me wrong and point the way. I am getting ino segmenting turning and want to eliminate one part of the equation for poor cuts. Anyone own one want to comment good or bad i am wanting to hear it please. Thanks


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sure you know that Festool offer only package deals on vac. and one tool. I think the saving is right around 50 bucks, other than that the tool pricing for one tool is set in stone anywhere you purchase. Here a great source of info on just Festool Forum….http://festoolownersgroup.com/ it was a big help for me in finding reviews, a place to ask question and just read about other who enjoy the use of the Festool line. I personally don't own a Festool Kapex saw but I know it one of the best saw on the market by far. If you visit the forum look for Shane Holland who is a dealer and run the forum. I recently made purchase from him and is one of the top dist. in the country. Shane is in your part of the country N.Y. I believe he's the Tool-Nut distribution site. Good luck on your purchases and stay safe…BC


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

you can get an idea of the price on the festool website, store prices never go much lower.
you can't really negotiate a better price in the store, they aren't allowed to. but what you can negotiate is maybe an additional blade, or a box of dust bags for free. especially when you come in with such a big order.

i have the kapex btw, bought it used. i can't convince myself this is the best miter saw, it is good with smaller sections, accurate and clean cuts. but i cut alot of large sections, and there it struggles quite a bit. gets stuck, kicks back etc… i need to use the clamp to hold down the piece with each cut. with my previous saw i never had to do this.
dust control with either festool vac or 2hp DC is average at best, though the wood i cut is quite humid between 9 and 17%. i estimate it collects about 60% max.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I could say lots about of Festool - it's fun to use and own and everything
I have seems well-designed and durable given the limitations of trying to
keep weight down. The current generation of Festool stuff has a very strong
resell market so unlike many tools, you'll be able to resell the more lusted-for
Festool stuff for almost what you paid for it new. The Kapex certainly fits
in the extreme tool-lust category.

I don't own one. I think it's way over-priced for what it does. They say
the Kapex dust-collection is the best around for a SCMS. That seems to be
its most dominant superiority. In terms of cut-to-cut accuracy I do not 
believe that any SCMS will out-perform the better non-siding miter saws.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Dealers are held to the fixed pricing very strictly, so your differentiator is dealer service. Your dealer should let you play with the saw, test out cut-to-cut accuracy, that sort of thing. Though as BC points out, some of the online dealers really support various online communities too.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Having looked at the Festool Miter Saw and decided on the Bosch, I would like to point out that the arbor of the Festool is designed to take Festool blades only. Now I know you might be able to find a Tenyru that has a "Festool bore" but you will be limited. I think Forrest is coming out with a blade for Festool too. Festool is the Mercedes of tools and priced that way too. I also object to their setting the price with no room for any negotiation. Just my take on it with the disclaimer that I just bought the Bosch last week!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

At this time, Festool is selling reconditioned tools for 10% or 20% off the retail price. The 10% discount applies to "like new" tools and the 20% discount applies to tools with some signs of usage. These tools are being sold "while supplies last". They come with a one year warranty which is shorter than their standard 3 year warranty. See your local dealer or go online if interested.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

John T.
There's more than one way to skin the cat. There are several people in our turning club that turn some very beautiful and intricate segmented bowls, plates & vases which has gotten me interested in segmented turning and they all do it with a properly adjusted table saw / miter sled combo. Quality blades and then a disc sander with a shop built adjustable sanding jig for fine tuning the mitered cuts. While the festools may be the latest and greatest tool brand on the block I think they are way over priced. I'm not saying there not a quality tool but $1300.00 is a lot of money. I don't know how your shop is equipped but I'm in the process of tooling up for segmented turning, I have the table-saw / miter sled combo and the disc sander and my next purchase or build will be the drum sander for cleaning up the glued up segment rings and for cutting boards. Good luck in your decision and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

*John T. There's more than one way to skin the cat. There are several people in our turning club that turn some very beautiful and intricate segmented bowls, plates & vases which has gotten me interested in segmented turning and they all do it with a properly adjusted table saw / miter sled combo. Quality blades and then a disc sander with a shop built adjustable sanding jig for fine tuning the mitered cuts. While the festools may be the latest and greatest tool brand on the block I think they are way over priced. I'm not saying there not a quality tool but $1300.00 is a lot of money. I don't know how your shop is equipped but I'm in the process of tooling up for segmented turning, I have the table-saw / miter sled combo and the disc sander and my next purchase or build will be the drum sander for cleaning up the glued up segment rings and for cutting boards. Good luck in your decision and let us know how it turns out*.

This is or has been my problem for awhile now. I can not decide how I want to go about cuttting segments. I only have a contractors table saw and I am limited for space. I have now read on a few different forums some shortcomings of the Festool mitersaw and to me spending that kind of money on a saw that does one thing should have no faults. I am beginning to once again waver and rethink the purchase. Did you follow Malcolm Tibbetts books for making a sled??? He is the one I consider the guru.

Anyone else want to suggest a different saw with good features and accuracy. I saw the new Bosh in Wood magazine but have not got to play with one yet and my woodworking show does not come to town for another few weeks. Thanks for all the thoughts.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes John! Malcolm Tibbetts is the Master segmented turner and his video is the one that got me interested in segmented turning. Some other links that may help you decide, show alternatives for cutting and dressing the segments: http://www.woodturningonline.com/ http://marleyturned.com/index.php

I had a contractors saw for many years but could never get it to stay true for more than a few months and finally bought a cabinet saw. Depending on how small the segments are that you want to turn you might be better off with a good compound miter saw, I don't think a sliding miter saw would be of much benefit unless your cutting segments greater than 6" or 8" wide. I have a Dewalt 12" miter saw that I use for cabinet work but haven't used it for any really small work like tiny segments, that's why I suggest the table-saw. You can always rough cut the segments on your contractors saw and then true them up on the disc sander since your gonna want to sand them anyway to get that no gap fit. I'm only making an educated guess from what I've learned from watching other turners and reading. Perhaps some of the segmented turners here could offer some insight into there techniques

Sounds like were heading in the same direction. keep me posted and perhaps we can share ideas and sources.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If I were wanting to do a lot of small, angled segments I'd use
one of those metal sliding table jigs from Incra, Jessem (etc.)
because they have holes precision bored in them for lots of
angles ,or some other very positive system for repeat angled
cuts. If you can get the table saw blade to hold a parallel
setting with the miter gauge, such a commercial jig will cut accurate
angles day-in-day-out.


----------

